# For the Kevin Smith fans



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

He visited the set of BSG and they put a Kevin Smith placard on the Viper for him which, if it happened to me, my jaw would have hit the floor.

So if you'd like to use it, feel free.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Love It!!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

Dogma, one of his better movies


----------

